# A votre avis le bruit du mini ?



## Philou1789 (13 Janvier 2005)

On a bien compris que l'imac G5 faisait du bruit (enfin chez certains).
 Et moi, le bruit je peux plus, c'est quasiment la principale raison de mon switch avec aussi Tiger.
 J'aimerais bien si vous avez des infos sur le sujet être au courant.
 Genre si quelqu'un en a rapporté 1 des US et qu'il a un Décibomètre, je suis preneur d'une mesure de Db.


----------



## Pomme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pas évidente ta question,surtout dans le sens où le mini ne sera dispo qu'à la fin du mois...ceci dit,étant donné qu'il embarque une "mécanique" asser proche de celle d'un ibook,il devrait être très silencieux...je n'ai entendu qu'une fois le ventilo de mon ibook...  et c'est pas un bruit de dragster!


----------



## benamad (14 Janvier 2005)

surtout que j'ai lu sur macbidouille qu'il n'y avait pas de ventilo dans le macmini, donc peu de bruit en perspective.


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Pas évidente ta question,surtout dans le sens où le mini ne sera dispo qu'à la fin du mois...ceci dit,étant donné qu'il embarque une "mécanique" asser proche de celle d'un ibook,il devrait être très silencieux...je n'ai entendu qu'une fois le ventilo de mon ibook...  et c'est pas un bruit de dragster!


 Bon ben c'est la réponse que voulais apporté, le disque dur est pas rapide il ne devrai pas y avoir de problème de ce coté la


----------



## Apca (14 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> surtout que j'ai lu sur macbidouille qu'il n'y avait pas de ventilo dans le macmini, donc peu de bruit en perspective.



Moi j'ai lu sur le site d'apple rubrique mac mini / conception 

Je cite :

"De plus, Mac mini intègre un minuscule ventilateur tellement discret que vous n'avez vraiment aucune raison de vouloir le cacher sous votre bureau, comme votre vieux PC, pour épargner vos oreilles."


----------



## demougin (14 Janvier 2005)

ventilo vitesse variable bruit inférieur à 22 db


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Janvier 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> ventilo vitesse variable bruit inférieur à 22 db


 
Faut se méfier des mesures de décibels chez Apple  

Moi je me rappellerai longtemps les 29 décibels annoncés del'iMac ...


----------



## Marcus (14 Janvier 2005)

A mon avis il ne fera pas de de bruit ou alors tres peu


----------



## Mille Sabords (14 Janvier 2005)

étant donné les dimensions du ventilo j'imagine un sifflement assez aigue lorsque que le proc' sera à fond ou lorsque le mini mac sera bien chaud après de longues heures de chauffe,

en tous cas je vais ce coup ci attendre les retours des premiers livrés avant d'en acheter un, un peu comme qui dirait chat échaudé craint l'eau froide...


----------



## demougin (14 Janvier 2005)

malheureusement apple ne s'était pas trompé pour les db de mon g4


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

Certains ici sont vraiment lourds et devraient aller profiter du soleil ou de la neige (oui je sais y en a pas): le Mac mini a été présenté il y a 3 jours à peine, personne ne l'a encore vu vraiment. Cela est visiblement suffisant aux yeux de quelques-uns pour polémiquer et lancer des infos sur un produit qu'ils n'ont pas vu ni... entendu... On se croirait sur MacBidouille...

PS: mon iMac G5 ne fait pas de bruit.

Sur ce, je vais me balader.


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Certains ici sont vraiment lourds et devraient aller profiter du soleil ou de la neige (oui je sais y en a pas): le Mac mini a été présenté il y a 3 jours à peine, personne ne l'a encore vu vraiment. Cela est visiblement suffisant aux yeux de quelques-uns pour polémiquer et lancer des infos sur un produit qu'ils n'ont pas vu ni... entendu... On se croirait sur MacBidouille...
> 
> PS: mon iMac G5 ne fait pas de bruit.
> 
> Sur ce, je vais me balader.


 
Ben moi je trouve qu'en 48 heures à peine, ce Mac MIMI fait vraiment beaucoup de bruit!


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je trouve qu'en 48 heures à peine, ce Mac MIMI fait vraiment beaucoup de bruit!


:love: tu me la souflée celle là :king: 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à r e m y._


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je trouve qu'en 48 heures à peine, ce Mac MIMI fait vraiment beaucoup de bruit!





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> :love: tu me la souflée celle là :king:



Bande d'enf...   :love: Qui déplace au Bar?


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

En fait certaines personnes sont plus sensibles au bruit blancs que roses   
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/apprendre/glossaire/index,q,bruit blanc.html


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> étant donné les dimensions du ventilo j'imagine un sifflement assez aigue lorsque que le proc' sera à fond ou lorsque le mini mac sera bien chaud après de longues heures de chauffe,
> 
> en tous cas je vais ce coup ci attendre les retours des premiers livrés avant d'en acheter un, un peu comme qui dirait chat échaudé craint l'eau froide...


 
ouais, mais vu la taille, tu pourras sans problème immerger le mini dans le bocal de ton poisson rouge (y'a pas de raison que seuls les G5 aient droit au watercooling) ... une fois que tu en auras sorti le chat échaudé bien sûr

(tiens en tapant ça, je me souviens tout à coup d'un copain d'internat qui le soir immergeait sa montre dans un bocal rempli d'eau pour absorber le bruit infernale qu'elle faisait durant la nuit)


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> surtout que j'ai lu sur macbidouille qu'il n'y avait pas de ventilo dans le macmini, donc peu de bruit en perspective.


c'est pas bien de lire des betises 

et un petit lien pour faire utile
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/arsene.perez-mas/signal/decibels/decibels.html


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'enf...   :love: Qui déplace au Bar?


 
T'es déjà rentré de ballade?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> T'es déjà rentré de ballade?



Avec vos conn... je suis pas encore parti.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est qu'il est partit sans faire un bruit faut dire aussi 
et comme il est revenu à pas de velours (ou feutré comme on veux) on ne l'a pas entendu 

_bon a bon entendeur salut _


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

bon je sais pas ce que vous en pensez vous, mais moi Steve Jobs il commence à me gonfler avec ses Keynotes....

Vous avez vu le bordel sur les forums Macs de toute la planète depuis le 11 janvier?

Un vrai Maxi Forum Shuffle mondialisé!

Tu tapes n'importe quelle URL de forum au hasard, tu tombes sur Mac mini!

Même les forums PC sont atteints! (voire les journaux télévisés... CNN, France2... je m'attends d'un instant à l'autre à une interruption de séance pour une interview de Steve sur la Chaine parlementaire)


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'il est partit sans faire un bruit faut dire aussi
> et comme il est revenu à pas de velours (ou feutré comme on veux) on ne l'a pas entendu
> __


 
Ben forcément, même s'il a claqué la porte on n'a pas pu l'entendre! il n'avait pas mis son iMac G5 en veille profonde....:rateau:

Bon, je sens qu'il faut que j'aille prendre l'air moi aussi....


----------



## Mulder (14 Janvier 2005)

futurmacmaniaque a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben c'est la réponse que voulais apporté, le disque dur est pas rapide il ne devrai pas y avoir de problème de ce coté la


J'aimerais autant que la discrétion d'une machine ne se fasse pas trop au détriment de ses performances. Parce qu'un disque à 4200 rpm dans le Mac mini, c'est pas génial. Surtout pour une machine dans laquelle on ne peut même pas ouvrir soi-même, ne serait-ce que pour y placer une barrette de ram. :mouais:


----------



## benamad (14 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de lire des betises




Desole pour l'intox mais j'avais quand meme pris la precaution de dire que "j'ai lu" et non "j'affirme" 
D'ailleurs j'ai depuis lu sur le meme site quelqu'un (de plus competent) qui informait de la presence d'un ventilo.
Faut dire ca m'etonnait qui n'y est pas un seul ventilo, si je retrouve celui qui a dis le contraire ...


----------

